# Some help, first video



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

shaneshac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A friend was kind enough to film me now that I have started to lose the fear of speed. I find nose side turns come naturally and riding the toe edge is not a problem, but the heel edge is giving me problems. I find my back foot slides out and i cannot hold a constant line on the heel edge after the turn as i do on the toe edge
> 
> ...


How tall are you?

IMO you need to bend your knees more you look to rigid or upright. With proper knee bend you will get more on edge and your turns will be more fluid. Also with proper knee bend you will lean more on your turns getting on edge and really powering thru it.

What mtn is this? I fucking hate T-Bars!! I never knew T-Bars existed until I moved to Europe. They are the bane of my existence!! :dizzy:


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot

I am 175cm tall

This is in Salen in Sweden. The mountain is called Hundfjallet

We dont get these T-bars in Spain where i usually ride, so i wiped out a few times before i got used to them


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

How wide is your stance and what's your angle on the rear binding?


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

Its 43 cm from the inside of one binding to the inside of the other

+15 front foot and -12 back foot


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

With a duck stance, heelside edge hold often suffers usually. Try a -6 and see if it improves. And measure from the center of each binding plate.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would say bend knees more and be dynamic.
make your upper body more quiet instead of swinging your arms around to make the board turn.
initiate your turns with front foot instead of the rear.
push your shin into the boot when you on toe edge. are you getting any heel lift in your boots cuz they seem very bendy.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback

I am not sure what you mean by heel lift. Can you explain where you see the problem?

Thanks


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

shaneshac said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by heel lift. Can you explain where you see the problem?
> 
> Thanks


ok maybe not heel lift but your boots are lifting out of the bindings when you on your toe side.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

How do i remedy that. Strange because when i try to remove my bindings at the end of a run my boot is always lodged it and i need to force it out


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

shaneshac said:


> How do i remedy that. Strange because when i try to remove my bindings at the end of a run my boot is always lodged it and i need to force it out


what do you mean lodged it?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ass to grass on heel side


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd say keep your head and eyes up. Looks like you're looking down at the snow in front of you thus your shoulders are rounding fwd and down. Look ahead instead.

You'll need that stacking alignment of head/shoulders/hips for heel side; if your shoulders are rolled fwd it'll feel unstable.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

jml22 said:


> Ass to grass on heel side


Yeah for sure .. keep your knees bent, your ass out and your back strait. It will help you edge to edge and drive the board more fluidly.

I think he means that his boot sticks to the back of the heel cup and he has to force it out. This happens with bigger foot print boots or narrow bindings. However, this would not affect heel lift. Question to OP.. when you make toe side turns do you feel your heel move upwards in your boot? It could just be a little bit but if you are getting heel lift you need different boots or try doubling up on your socks to compensate.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes actually now that you say it that is happening. I had not considered it a problem as i thought my toeside carves were quite a lot better than my heelside ones. I will wear another pair of socks or put a sole insert to make the foot more solid in the boot

As mentioned my boot is blocked inside the binding as my shoe size is at the top limit for a medium sized binding

Ass to the grass it will be on my next session and i will look up and shoulders back 

Thanks all


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

By the way my stance width is 60cm


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

shaneshac said:


> By the way my stance width is 60cm



Ok too me that is too wide for your height.. you are 5'8 you should be riding a narrower stance maybe 21 inches. I am 6'3 and ride 22 inches in stance. I thank that is your prob. with not having enough knee bend. Narrow your stance but make sure its centered with both bindings being adjusted and try riding with binding angle +15/-9

I think you will prefer it.

Also, if this is really your 5th time on the mountain.. you are killing it!! keep it up!! refine some stuff and I think it will help you progress even more!!


----------



## TKDKidd (Feb 11, 2014)

A couple of things that I noticed that I would work on in this order.

Stance - You have some aft lean on your back leg and back shoulder, try to come towards the nose a bit more until you are symmetrical with your board.

Initiate your turns with your knees instead of your forward shoulder. Since you have a drifts back hand, which can be remedied by restricting the back arm behind you on mellow terrain to acclimatize to riding in line with your snowboard instead of with a positive/open stance. Since you are looking down at the snow, you will have sensation of sliding out because of the counter rotation of your body. If you pin your chin (to win) against your lead shoulder, you will have much better visibility. When completing your turns look across the fall line as opposed to slightly down it.

And finally bend those knees equally. Weak pressure control can lead to the snowboard sliding out. There was very little edging involved there so your major concerns are going to be bending those knees. Since you already break at the hips, due to your supposedly wise stance, think about squeezing your but heels together so your ass doesn't stick out so much as well, which is quite noticeable on your heel side turns and causes alignment issues.

Work on each thing one at a time instead of trying to do it all at once. If it feels weird it's probably working.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tips

Will have to work on each point and see how things progress from there. Will let you all know how things get on after a few more sessions


----------

